# Has anyone got any smallmouth out of cuyahoga river lately?



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

nothin' yet


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Got skunked the last two times out, last year at this time I was killing it. Haven't even seen a darn fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Went on tues, didn't catch a thing. Saw another guy there, he didn't get anything either. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I got 4 on Sunday.
One on an RC series 3 crank and the other 3 off of a Texas rigged craw, 1/8 oz weight, 3/0 EWG. They all were caught in fast current. The 1/8 oz weight was pretty light in the current and was being taken down river pretty fast but they still bit. Just have to make repetitive casts to the same spot in the current and let it drift past them multiple times before they bite.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I did that.....threw cranks, spinner baits, minnow plastics and a weedless rigged crayfish plastic. Not even a bump.......may I ask what stretch of the river u were at? Kent, akron, valley? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

what part of the river? I fish it near Independence quite often, but no luck lately.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't want to give away the exact spot, or the distance from, but I'll just say that I caught them in the river below the Gorge.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

below the gorge? i walked 2 miles on that trail with my ex on my birthday and didnt see a lick of shore access. unless you wanna die and fish it as a soul.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

JSykes3 said:


> I don't want to give away the exact spot, or the distance from, but I'll just say that I caught them in the river below the Gorge.


Totally understand, that's all I needed to know. Thanks for the info. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

CMZ13

Check out our facebook page Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle and you can see the small mouth that we are pulling out of the river in Cuyahoga Falls. We will be taking charters out this weekend also. Good luck !

Bill

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone 234-525-1900


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Yes, I got 4 on Sunday.
> One on an RC series 3 crank and the other 3 off of a Texas rigged craw, 1/8 oz weight, 3/0 EWG. They all were caught in fast current. The 1/8 oz weight was pretty light in the current and was being taken down river pretty fast but they still bit. Just have to make repetitive casts to the same spot in the current and let it drift past them multiple times before they bite.


Drift bait past them is a great presentation for river smallies. Casting and retrieving across the current moves the bait too fast unless you're in a slow moving pool. I usually only use an 1/8th oz weight and a bobber with the hook about 2-3' down to keep the lure just off the bottom. 

Were you in the spot I told you about last year?


----------



## OhioFishingGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Got one in Kent on Tuesday


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a largemouth 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i wonder, with all this activity going on with fishing, i wonder how much i'll fish this spring. ive been fishing for 2 days straight now. wonde rif mom will say yes to another day? LOL!!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Explain to her the things that you could be doing instead.... she won't mind another day lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioFishingGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

dustinlancy said:


> That's a largemouth
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Ha - For some reason my brain just read "bass."


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

OhioFishingGirl said:


> Ha - For some reason my brain just read "bass."


thats a bass too. largemouth's are green and smallmouth are brown. but sometimes they can be the same color. the best way to tell is to check and see if the lips extend past the eye. it's a largemouth if so.


----------



## kyano18 (Apr 22, 2013)

Caught this little guy around 8:00 tonight on a Rebel teeny wee craw. I didn't measure but it was probably about 10 inches


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I got these on Sunday 5/5/13 on TeXas rigged rubber worms. The biggest one was 17 inches and 2.3lbs


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok thanks for all the info

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been doing pretty good. Drifting a half a Crawler under a bobber on a Aberdeen hook. Just ticking the bottom. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Landed about a dozen yesterday and missed quite a few more with some darn nice fish in the mix. Had a steelhead break me off too. Got a few on grubs and yum crawbugs but senkos were the ticket...if you're not catching them chances are you're not fishing where they are. Resident populations of smallmouths in rivers usually have small home ranges within the river spend their whole lives in. With that in mind don't stand in one place the whole day, except for the lake runs they won't be moving up and down the system, so cover lots of water. If you know you're in a spot that has fish and you're still not catching them, downsize your presentation with lighter line and natural colored baits


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> I've been doing pretty good. Drifting a half a Crawler under a bobber on a Aberdeen hook. Just ticking the bottom.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey, that's my technique! Did you borrow it from me? I usually use one of those slim unpainted 1/8 oz jigheads though to get it down there in the current. Get white perch, carp, and creek chubs this way too.


----------

